# John deere 246-247 planter



## Waynef (May 12, 2020)

I have a John deer 247 cotton planter ,and I need to info and parts to make it a 246 corn planter. CAN ANYONE please help me?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

For starters, this may give you some insight into the differences and what parts you may need to change. 
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/John-Deere-...987623?hash=item3427bcdae7:g:9X8AAOSwE3tdMxqw
For parts, this may be of some help.
https://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=john+deere+246+planter
I don't push ebay, but if there is something out there, someone will sell it on site like these.


----------



## Waynef (May 12, 2020)

pogobill said:


> For starters, this may give you some insight into the differences and what parts you may need to change.
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/John-Deere-...987623?hash=item3427bcdae7:g:9X8AAOSwE3tdMxqw
> For parts, this may be of some help.
> https://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=john+deere+246+planter
> I don't push ebay, but if there is something out there, someone will sell it on site like these.





pogobill said:


> For starters, this may give you some insight into the differences and what parts you may need to change.
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/John-Deere-...987623?hash=item3427bcdae7:g:9X8AAOSwE3tdMxqw
> For parts, this may be of some help.
> https://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=john+deere+246+planter
> I don't push ebay, but if there is something out there, someone will sell it on site like these.


Thanks , I'll check them out.


----------

